# How Long Will SteelHead be in the Rivers in Ohio?



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Last week I caught several suckers while fishing for Steelhead. Typically , this marks the end of Steelhead in the rivers. The suckers come upstream as the water warms and the Steelhead go back into Lake Erie. However, there has been a cold snap. What's your best guess as to how long the Steelhead will be in the Ohio rivers this year?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The suckers actually begin showing up in February so I wouldn't put too much stock in that. The steelhead will be around till sometime in mid May depending on river conditions and weather patterns. I have even caught some into early June some years while targeting bass.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

They will be around till the water temps rise then head back to the lake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The latest that I have caught them is the first week of May. As long as the water stays cold they will be there.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> The suckers actually begin showing up in February so I wouldn't put too much stock in that. The steelhead will be around till sometime in mid May depending on river conditions and weather patterns. I have even caught some into early June some years while targeting bass.


Perfectly said, same here.


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Would you say when the temp is over 60 degrees that they head out to the Lake?


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Water temp that is.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It will be around that water temp but sometimes deep holes will keep some fish a little longer depending on food sources, current, day time shade, and enough water to navigate back down river.


----------



## smellsfishy (Jun 1, 2008)

The Rock has given up at least one steelhead in the month of July. The only reason I believe that myself is because I saw it. If you said you saw it, I would call male cattle feces. Is it the norm? No. And I'm questioning myself as I type it, but again, I did see it. And yes it was alive.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

rpalusak15 said:


> Last week I caught several suckers while fishing for Steelhead. Typically , this marks the end of Steelhead in the rivers. The suckers come upstream as the water warms and the Steelhead go back into Lake Erie. However, there has been a cold snap. What's your best guess as to how long the Steelhead will be in the Ohio rivers this year?


I said it was winding down in another post and someone jumped all over me saying it was just starting lol


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> I said it was winding down in another post and someone jumped all over me saying it was just starting lol


Are you referring to The Cuyahoga River thread?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe it was that one. Was that you who said it was just starting?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

My latest was caught Memorial Day weekend...in a warmer year than this.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

It's just the beginning of the snag/flossing season......aka the end for everyone else. 

Seriously though........the chrome count is down. I usually track my ratio of chrome vs dark/colored. The past week 95% were colored up with beat up tails. I'm sure some more chrome will trickle in but I'm eager for a warm up.

I will note that I performed a stream side surgery when I landed a nice lookin' steelie with a lamprey attached. I pulled out the pliers and gave the lamprey a little pinch, thats when it detached. The steel was released happy and healthy. The lamprey was left on display with a smashed head. 

The last time I had a shot at killing a lamprey it got away. I felt some redemption with this kill.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I actually caught a lot of fresh fish the one day I made it out on the Chagrin and heard the previous two days were good, too.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have noticed less hens this year too. As far as how long they are in, yes when temps rise above 60, they start moving down to the lake. I caught my last one on May 13th one year, but I'm usually planning other species trips by then so I'm done.

The best days are still ahead of us, with a bit of a warm up, the hens should be able to move up quicker and get the males charged up again.
Rickerd


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all, I'm encouraged!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Buddy & I combined landed many manyyyy fish the other day.the majority of the fish were still fresh. 

I guess some has to due with your fishing style & location on the rivers. All of our were fish were caught drifting deeper water. Fish down lower were more fresh than those up higher. Still tho caught many fresh fish mid River. Fresh fish will continue to come in. Every year there are always many fish that come later to the party till that river temp gets too hot & pushes them all out.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

When i was fishing the rocky after work on tuesday, I noticed the water temperature went down from 51 (right in front of abrahm creek) degrees to 39 in a week (right by big met). and I'm sure this snow is helping quite a bit to...


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

When the water gets over 65 degrees responsible fishermen put the equipment away until it cools off or next year. You are killing a good percentage of the fish that do swim off at that point. Some people don't care but for other that just don't know check it out online.


----------

